# Netzwerkdienste - wie Samba und CUPS extrem träge



## Asterix-Ac (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe einen Ubuntu Jaunty Desktop installiert (läuft seit 'nem Jahr tadellos). Was mich nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Netzwerk-Dienste, wie CUPS, SMB, SSH, Webserver und NX-Server sehr träge auf Anfragen reagieren.
Bei MS-Betriebsystemen kann man die Priorität von Programmen auf Dienste umstellen. So wird ein Desktop zum Server (naja, fast ... ). Geht sowas auch unter Jaunty?

Danke schonmal...

Asterix


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. März 2010)

Dieses Problem kann mit der Konfiguration der /etc/hosts Datei zu tun haben. Wenn dort für 127.0.0.1 nur localhost eingetragen ist du aber deinem Rechner für das Netzwerk einen Hostnamen gegeben hast können Anwendungen u.U. sehr träge reagieren. Um das zu prüfen einfach schaun ob das der Fall ist und ggf. den Hostname durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt hinter localhost eintragen. Natürlich benötigst du root-Rechte um diese Änderung vorzunehmen (sudo etc.)


----------

